

Compute Midwest to Bring Self Driving Cars to Kansas City - mkoble11
http://www.inc.com/travis-wright/compute-midwest-to-bring-self-driving-cars-to-kansas-city.html

======
jdg
Completely awesome to see this happening in the midwest!

As someone that has traveled from Kansas for many years for conferences, it's
wonderful to see friends from the coasts coming to Kansas!

~~~
bgkittrell
IT"S MISSOURI!!!!!! ;)

~~~
mkoble11
This is apparently a very sensitive subject for many ;)

------
bgkittrell
I've been to ComputeMW three times and every single time I've been blown away
at the caliber of the speakers and the collective dialog they create together.
This is a world class conference and definitely worth the trip to Kansas City.

------
jeffisageek
Compute Midwest is an awesome event.. always a great conference

------
yarli
This is awesome! Can't wait to see it.

